

Chrome Developer Tools adds "Copy as cURL" - creaktive
https://coderwall.com/p/-fdgoq

======
jamedjo
Does this work for streaming videos? The `open request in new
tab`->`save`->`close original tab`->`stop new tab` process works, but is a bit
long. Would be nice to just be able to cURL/save.

